# Visa time after call letter received



## gannicus (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello Everyone..

I received call letter (for settlement visa) and submitted passports on 15th September 2014 to UK embassy !! .. 

Till now , I haven't received any call from embassy or their agent to collect my passports. 

Was wondering how much time they take just to stamp the visa on the passport ? 

Anyone experienced this delay or can guide me what to do ? 
Regards


----------



## gannicus (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone out there to help ?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No idea what a 'call letter' is?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Did they say they need your passport just to stick a visa vignette to? When did you actually apply? In Pakistan, you actually submit your passport and supporting documents when you go for your biometrics at Gerry's, the commercial visa partner. So how come they didn't have your passport?


----------



## gannicus (Apr 29, 2014)

Dear Joppa,

I applied back in 2012 , case was first rejected , we went to court , judge ruled in favor of me , then i received CALL LETTER from the BHC to re-submit my passports in Sep 2014. Now on 17th Sep , i resubmitted , but yet to date , no response from the BHC .. 

We are submitting our passports to Gerry the commercial visa partner. They dont know anything about our passports.


----------



## gannicus (Apr 29, 2014)

Still awaiting , anybody can help ???


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like you won the appeal and they are going to issue your visa, but it can take up to 8 weeks. So you should get it soon.


----------



## gannicus (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Joppa . Its been almost 8 weeks. Trying to contact embassy but no response. Lets see ,  a bit worried though


----------

